# How much cod liver oil?



## 4 cats (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought some cod liver oil to give to the dry cat but I can't seem to find out how much to add to the dry food?And can I add it to the wet food?


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hmmm....I would think a teaspoon dribbled over the dry food would be good. and/or i dont see a problem in adding the same dose to wet food. but one or the other.

just my humble opinion


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

4 cats, 

There should be some important information on the container about vitamin A and D content, how much to use, etc.
Can you check and let us know what you find? 

This is just a word of caution from Provet:

http://www.provet.co.uk/petfacts/health ... veroil.htm 

http://www.provet.co.uk/petfacts/health ... eeding.htm

As a good, long-term safety precaution, it would be best to use a fatty acid supplement that does _not_ contain vitamin A and D. 

Also, consider upgrading the diet because fat is not the only nutrient that's involved in skin and coat problems. 

One more thing. Blood vitamin A and D levels can be measured, it can easily be determined whether your cat is getting enough of these vitamins. If not, your veterinarian can prescribe a safe amount. I urge you to have a blood test done before you start supplementing with vitamin A and D on your own. 

Also, anyone who adds vitamin D to an already balanced and supplemented commercial diet needs to know that vitamin D is the most toxic of the vitamins. Excess intake leads to very serious problems. 
(Excess intake of vitamin A also leads to very serious problems.)


----------

